# Greek System



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Okay.....

I just had to ask.

How many of our members were members of the Greek System while undergrads?

Michelle and I have recently had renewed interest in our chapters and we were just curious.......

So here it goes......

Tim (Delta Chi, 1994)
Michelle (Phi Sigma Sigma, 1993)

Happy Outbacking,

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I've watched Animal House more times than I can remember.
Does that count?

*TOGA!* TOGA! *TOGA!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I've watched Animal House more times than I can remember.
> Does that count?
> 
> *TOGA!* TOGA! *TOGA!*
> ...

































Funny thing about that movie.

It was written by a Delta Chi. If you notice right before they get thrown out of the house, one of the letters fall off of the house.

The fraternity in Animal House was Delta Tau Chi..........The letter that fell off of the house was Tau.............Leaving the Delta Chi letters on the house...............









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Alpha Phi Omega, here. Actually was (is?) a Theater Fraternity .... I was a Tech.Theater major Freshman year.....


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Wife was Alpha Delta Phi

I was I Tappa Keg

Reverie


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Reverie,

We're Frat brothers...

Dave


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

Alpha Kappa Psi here. It was a businiess fraternity but had lots of good parties.......I think


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I had a greek salad for lunch the other day and it was really good.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I've watched Animal House more times than I can remember.
> Does that count?
> 
> *TOGA!* TOGA! *TOGA!*
> ...


Good One Doug 
Right there with you









Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

[quote name='campmg' date='Jul 6 2006, 03:29 PM']
I had a greek salad for lunch the other day and it was really good.
[snapback]128430[/snapback]​[/quote

Come on now......You could have said....

I Eta Pi




























action

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

The Greeks were all Latin to me.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> Come on now......You could have said....
> 
> I Eta Pi
> 
> ...


Good one Tim.


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Sigma Nu, Delta Pi Chapter GWU
DP938


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I was in the Spartan system...

Semper Fi.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Reverie said:


> Wife was Alpha Delta Phi
> 
> I was I Tappa Keg
> 
> ...


LMAO!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

I must be too young to know what you are talking about


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm a Sigma Chi

Wife is a Kappa Alpha Theta


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Delta Upsilon, 1988, Carnegie Chapter









Jim


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I often felt like I should have joined the Tri-Lams.

Now, who is gonna get this one?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

biga said:


> I often felt like I should have joined the Tri-Lams.
> 
> Now, who is gonna get this one?
> 
> ...


and........................

Omega Moo.........


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

hmmmm...my brain is thinking"ewwwwwwwwwwwe"


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

This is really starting to make my head hurt...
Did I hear someone say there was a keg tapped around here?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> This is really starting to make my head hurt...
> Did I hear someone say there was a keg tapped around here?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> ...


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Me-Sigma Nu 
DW - Zeta Tau Alpha


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

BTW, the Sigma Nu chapter at UAH was commonly called "Sigma Brew".


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

biga said:


> BTW, the Sigma Nu chapter at UAH was commonly called "Sigma Brew".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You say it as if there is anything wrong with that!









Mike
"dp938"


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

FridayYet? said:


> biga said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, the Sigma Nu chapter at UAH was commonly called "Sigma Brew".
> ...


We had a few brothers that got us the nickname of "Delta High". I am not condonig it, just stating a fact........

DW was quite embarrassed while at a conference and sisters from a Chapter in Richmond ( has an abbreviation of VCU) ran up to the bar and yelled "Phi Piggy Piggy" That is a real bummer......

Happy Outbacking!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> We had a few brothers that got us the nickname of "Delta High".Â I am not condonig it, just stating a fact........
> [snapback]129080[/snapback]​


... and they still gave you the clearance, eh?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

biga said:


> I often felt like I should have joined the Tri-Lams.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Can we dance wif yo dates"









I was a Tappa Kega too


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

[quote name='biga' date='Jul 7 2006, 10:10 AM']
I often felt like I should have joined the Tri-Lams.

That would make a great VH1 "Where are they now" episode.

I'm sure Booger has to be doing something great with his life


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

tidefan said:


> I'm sure Booger has to be doing something great with his life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He works with Gilligan at the Keystone plant.


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> FridayYet? said:
> 
> 
> > biga said:
> ...


That does sound familiar. shy 
I dated a couple Phi Sigma Sigmas over the years. I've heard that expression.







But then again, there were sometimes a lot of colorful things Greeks would call/say to each other.
I will leave it at that.

Mike


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

gamma delta I.

(gosh darn independents)

scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

California Jim said:


> "Can we dance wif yo dates"


"Otis! My Man!"

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

